# Any legal questions about narcotics in Michigan



## jcrim (Apr 29, 2006)

First off, let me introduce myself... I am a criminal attorney in Michigan.  I have maintained a criminal practice for the past 6 years and worked as a public defender for 2 years prior to that.  I used to be an avid smoker, but I quit recently when my daughter was born.

I'm starting this thread to offer advise to anyone with legal questions regarding marijuana or other substances.  Please understand that my main area of expertise is in Michigan law so I may not be able to answer questions about other states' laws.  If anyone has any questions, just respond or pm/email me.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm....


----------



## TheBaconChef (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for offering your help. I know someone will probably need it in this hobby. hope it aint me, but if it ever is atleast i know where to go =)


----------



## Mutt (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey welcome to the forum. Look forward to you posts. I don't think this is spam. 

But again. Welcome dude. There are times a legal question pops up.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

nice to meet ya!!!!  

i need a lawyer....but not a criminal one....know any family lawyers??  i got a deadbeat dad not paying his support (court order)


----------

